# Honey Pot



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

My daughter made this for me. You can't see the bee on the lid, but it's pretty cool.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Boy that's special!


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah, that's nice.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Very nice! Your daughter is really talented.


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

That is beautiful, I wish my daughter would make me one.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

That's a nice piece Barry. Obviously a very talented Daughter. G


----------

